

CoDel (Controlled Delay) For Alleviating Buffer Bloat - signa11
http://lwn.net/Articles/496509/

======
signa11
There is _much_ nicer discussion of this at acm-queue here:
<http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2209336>

